
Show HN: Stories as a Service - lifeencoder
https://trycereals.com
======
ullarah
This is such a great idea, I really like it. For some reason, I get an error
which stops me from previewing the cards.

[https://hastebin.com/lavesibanu.js](https://hastebin.com/lavesibanu.js)

~~~
hyperVillain
Hey, maker here! Thank you for reporting this, it's all good now!

I've been focusing on some other features recently, mainly being able to add
any story to your website with 1 line of code. Let me know if you want to try
it out ([https://twitter.com/hyperVillain](https://twitter.com/hyperVillain))

------
gitgud
A bit confused on the website. So this allows you to create cards containing
video content which can be embedded in webpages?

~~~
lifeencoder
yes. to give a clear idea, have you ever used whatsapp status or instagram
stories? it just the same but its on web. you can create event stories, coming
soon cards,updates regarding your product or recipes and even more...

